

Write (Code) Vigorously - famousactress
http://37signals.com/svn/archives2/writing_words_vs_writing_software.php

======
famousactress
I was thinking about writing about how relevant I found the concept of writing
vigorously (as summarized in the Elements of Style quote at the bottom of this
article). I googled first to see if anyone had mande the point, and sure
enough... Article's not new, but I figured maybe old enough that folks might
enjoy the submission.

